# BNBF Scotland 2012



## AChappell

So only a few days until I get back on stage now at the BNBF Scottish Championships in Perth. With over 80 competitors and over 600 tickets already sold this is lining up to be the biggest show in Scotland this year and the biggest natural show the UK has ever hosted for spectators and numbers. If honest I can't wait!

It's been almost 3 years since I last appeared on the BNBF stage and took the under 23's title for the 2nd time, and managed a respectable showing in the overall. Since then two of my former junior have gone on to win the overall championships at the British the last two years Lawrence King, and Mark Claxton. With that in mind there's a certain amount of expectation on my shoulders to do well at this show. The last few years though have been productive, as ever it's been a case of working around injuries,training until you spew, Friday night winter leg training sessions, grueling monotonous dieting, countless protein shakes, and sole searching. Since my last trip on stage in 2009 I was a merely a lightweight bodybuilder tipping the scale at just under 75kg, this weekend I don't even know what class I'm going to be in considering I was still 80kg on Monday, prior to carb loading and depletion. With new found size I should hope to be competitive in whatever class I end up in.I thank my great sponsors Extreme Nutrition for sticking by me all this time despite my absence from the stage, and the Body Academy Team for the fantastic BNBF clubs they run every month, hopefully I can smash it for you guys. So I invite those of you in the area to come along and check out what is sure to be a great show.


----------



## AChappell

Cheers Fleg, if I can get 3G on my smart phone I'll try to keep you guy's updated.


----------



## Phenix

Best of luck to andy and my pal lorraine for the weekend mates:whoo:


----------



## franki3

How do you think you look andy hope timing has been good mate!


----------



## AChappell

Cheers folks, its the best I've ever looked Frankie. More size, better shape and fullness and my condition is as good as its ever been. So in short this is my best ever package I'm bringing tthestage and I'm really happy with how I look I t just can't wait until Sunday when I get up there against the rest of the guys. Or to when I see some pictures. When you see yourself with the tan, the oil, under the lights and full after a pump its crazy how different you can look.


----------



## yannyboy

I'm sure you'll do great Andy, good luck

Out of interest, do think there is any chance that some guys could get away with using anything illegal and do you know any guys who have been caught?


----------



## franki3

AChappell said:


> Cheers folks, its the best I've ever looked Frankie. More size, better shape and fullness and my condition is as good as its ever been. So in short this is my best ever package I'm bringing tthestage and I'm really happy with how I look I t just can't wait until Sunday when I get up there against the rest of the guys. Or to when I see some pictures. When you see yourself with the tan, the oil, under the lights and full after a pump its crazy how different you can look.


I'm buzzing for ya andy

Good luck mate but I'm sure you don't need to much just a tad maybe....know wot these judges can be like lol


----------



## EXTREME

Go get em Mushy, let me know how you go bro, I wish I was there to cheer you on and irritate the organisers!


----------



## AChappell

Cheers folks I'll do my best only 1 day to go!

I suppose their is always a chance people could be getting away with substance abuse in these contests Yanny, but the fear of drug testing, randoms and polygraphs for all finalists hopefully puts a lot of people off. Hopefully people are honest enough though not to do these shows considering they are specifically designed for drug free competitors. quite a shallow victory if you have to abuse to win a show though if you ask me. I think last years Manchester had one of the girls fail the drugs test, while a few others have been weeded out. I came 2nd to a lad in 2007 at the Scottish who refused to do a polygraph that was suspect, but you never know he maybe was clean.


----------



## yannyboy

Hope you do well mate

Have you suffered with the dieting or has it been okay Andy?


----------



## AChappell

It's not been to bad thanks Yanny,I've been doing shows for a few years now and you do kind of get used to restricting your foods, calories and avoiding treats. I'd be lying though if I said it wasn't difficult at times. The last two weeks have been tough but they tend to always be, since you up your game a little to try and squeeze out that last 1 or 2% and carb loading and depleting is always a b***h. You'll have all of that to look forward to though Yanny by the time you get up on stage.


----------



## Ben_Dover

Good luck Andy, what is classed as un natural? Obviously aas, what about things like clen, t3, test boosters?


----------



## AChappell

All banned BJ. Anything on the IOC, or WADDA anti doping list is banned. So the rules are more or less the same as if you wanted to compete at the Olympic games in London. A few additional things are also on the lists like implants or if you have a T/E Ratio of over 6:1. the policy just now is 7 years drug free and they use a in competition rule jsut like the IOC or WADDA for a lot of stimulants. So according to those rules if you've taken anything on any of those lists then you can't call yourself natural. The BNBF is stricter than most, guys like Doug Miller who are champions in the States would fail or be classed as unnatural if they took part in the DFAC or BNBF shows.


----------



## freddee

Good luck Andy, hope its a good day for you and you come away with the trophy....


----------



## AChappell

It's time! The bnbf Scottish is upon us I tipped the scale just there at 79.5 kg so looks like I might just be a heavy middleweight. I'll try to keep the updates going the rest of the day.


----------



## franki3

Now go and get them andy

All the best mate

Give it large on stage


----------



## yannyboy

All the best Andy!


----------



## justheretosnoop

Good luck Andy!


----------



## jordan_

Good luck Andy.

rooting for ya


----------



## williamjamesmorgan

Will be following this mate - Good luck!


----------



## crazycal1

good luck andy, if you nail condition i`m seeing an overall win.. :wink:


----------



## gingernut

Looking forward to seeing results and pics from the show.


----------



## bornagainmeathead

Congratulation Mushy on the overall win today. :hail:

And congrats also to my bud Dale Kerr who came in a very close 2nd in the juniors.

It was a massive turnout today with something like 80 competitors.

The novice class in particular was huge.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

Top result Andy well done. Told you i didn't need to cross my fingers.


----------



## yannyboy

Well done Andy


----------



## bornagainmeathead

fleg said:


> Wow Andy won the overall? Awesome stuff well done mate!!!! Look forward to seeing the pictures!


The miserable buggers wouldn't let us take pictures, but the official ones will be available soon.


----------



## crazycal1

do i get a t shirt lol...

well done dude


----------



## gingernut

Congratulations


----------



## Phenix

Well done mate


----------



## jordan_

Overall winner awesome result


----------



## Lazyballs

Well done andy top job . don't be getin all mushy on is lol


----------



## justheretosnoop

Great result Andy, gotta be happy with that?!


----------



## bornagainmeathead

The results for the 2012 BNBF Scottish Qualifier :

Teens :

1st Scott Turnball

2nd Steven McDonald

3rd Stephen Tait

4th Daniel Baughn

Juniors:

1st Iain Law

2nd Dale Kerr

3rd Gary Watson

4th Stewart Bernardini

Masters Over 40:

1st Christmas Fortune

2nd James Clacher

3rd Stuart Jarret

Masters Over 50:

1st George Kerr

2nd John Adams

3rd Atholl Brechin

4th Tom Henderson

Masters Figure:

1st Claire Bashford

2nd Sandra Caldwell

Miss figure:

1st Aleona Kalinovskya

2nd Kerri Stewart

3rd Lorraine Blythe

4th Lyndsey Jamieson

Mens Novice Lightweights:

1st Roy Wilson

2nd Mark Inglis

3rd Gerry Rafferty

4th John Dunsmore

Mens Novice Heavyweights:

1st Martin Green

2nd Gary Lang

3rd Dean Fleming

4th Damien O'Leary

Mens Lightweights:

1st Jean-Paul Malabar

2nd Neil Masson

3rd Stuart McCulloch

Mens Middleweights:

1st Duncan MacDougall

2nd Ryan Beattie

3rd Greg McLellan

4th Lee Kemp

Mens Heavyweights:

1st Andrew 'Mushy' Chappell

2nd David Penman

3rd Fabio Bonanno

4th Alan Blue

Miss Physique:

1st Mary Anderson

2nd Sarah McKenzie

3rd Alison Todd

4th Sandra Mounsey

Overall Winner:

Andrew 'Mushy' Chappell

Best Wheels:

Mary Anderson - The first EVER female winner of this award

Best Male Presentation:

Scott Alan

Best Female Presentation:

Aleona Kalinovskya

_________________


----------



## webadmin1466867919

Well done, will def be following your next journey!


----------



## X3_1986

Congratualtions Andy... What was your off-season weight?

I have great respect to all the guys that have courage to get on the stage and do what they do.


----------



## AChappell

BNBF SCOTTISH OVERALL CHAMPION 2012!!!!! BOOM! GET IN  

Thanks for all the congratulations folks, I'm so chuffed I could barley put it into words  as I suspected the concert hall was a black hole for signal so thanks for getting the news out born again. Hopefully I can get a few photo's up in the next few days once I get hold of one or two.

Six years on from making my debut at the BNBF Scottish as a junior it was a great feeling to come out of the juniors and take the overall title at my first attempt. Hopefully I can be 5% better going into the Brits and it will be enough for me to do some real damage on that stage and hopefully book my seat on the flight to the world championships in Miami at the end of the year. I was reluctant to post pictures or detail my training prior to the Scottish, I wanted to keep it a secret for the competition but I guess the cats out of the bag now! So I'll maybe start posting a few photo's and videos in my run up to the finals. Thanks to all the support everyone has given me along the way, my great sponsor Extreme for the continued support and great products and the help I got from all the BNBF clubs on the way.

View attachment 3800


----------



## yannyboy

You looked great Andy

Congrats again mate


----------



## bornagainmeathead

Great shape and a great show.

Well done


----------



## EXTREME

It's the best you've been since I was there to slap you into shape!

I'm very proud of you, well done mate.


----------



## Phenix

Lorraine fins 3rd in her class. She may tell use about it later You know me can't keep my mouth shut pmsl


----------



## Phenix

Just see ur pic Andy sh!t hot dud


----------



## EXTREME

You're turn next year Meeky!


----------



## Phenix

Thanks once I get over my shynesss I be ok lol


----------



## EXTREME

You're about as shy as Jordan - and I don't mean Joe Jordan!


----------



## jordan_

Or me !! ........


----------



## Loz1466868022

Well Done Andy a fantastic achievement


----------



## jo fairbairn

Well done Mushy! Sooooo proud of you! x


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

Well done Andy I new you could do it, I gave it power of thought all day.


----------



## AChappell

Again Cheers for all the well wishers and all the well dones. I managed to get hold of a few more pics from this weekend show. I think I'll need to buy the photography pack to get hold of some more. I took some photo's last night down at results last night I posted on my facebook page: Andrew Chappell Natural Bodybuilding, if you want to see a few more.

View attachment 3824
View attachment 3825
View attachment 3826
View attachment 3827
View attachment 3828


----------



## AChappell

View attachment 3829
View attachment 3830
View attachment 3831


----------



## jordan_

You look awesome Andy. Well deserved.


----------



## Phenix

Any young guys reading this See what can be done with no steroids Just hard work Good on you andy


----------



## justheretosnoop

Never a truer word Meeks.

So, where do you go from here Andy?


----------



## AChappell

From here Meeky the plan is to go onto the British finals September 16th. There's no doubt going to be some stiff competition so it doesn't give me much rest bite from the last show. I'll need to be even better if I want to make an impact at that show. This years Scottish though was the biggest show in the BNBF's history and the standard was high across all the classes so I should be in with a chance at the Brits. I think their is another 4 or 5 qualifiers plus last years returning champions so a lot of really good physiques will be at the finals but at the same time, I'm sure a few will be looking at me as well. So the plan is to bring my best ever package to the stage in September, I think I could be slightly harder and add a bit more condition to make me hard to beat. I'll post some videos in the next couple of months and you guys can follow my progress.


----------



## ElleMac

You're an inspiration to many, excellent photos you must be so proud!


----------



## Dazza1466868025

Well done m8 what did you decide on tan wise darker than the last event ? Where is the Brits held


----------



## justheretosnoop

Brits are in Manchester this year Daz British Natural Bodybuilding Federation - Events on Sun 16th Sep.

I don't know how you can possibly improve on your current condition Andy but I suppose what someone like me is looking for compared to yourself or a judge varies massively.


----------



## AChappell

The tan I used was called latan it was excellent. The best tan out a bottle I've ever used. So I'll be using that again at the Brits in September. I think I can be a bit sharper and harder if I get myself in condition early then a few weeks holding that condition should give me the freaky hardness I'm going to need come the finals. I trained legs last night. super set sissy squat leg extension combo has done them in. I'm away in France for a conference for work next week then it will be head down and concentrate on that date in September.


----------



## stuartcore

good work mushy!.


----------



## LBREED

Well done mate! Look awesome in the pics dude!!!


----------



## AChappell

Thanks guys. time to look even better next time out


----------



## LBREED

That's the way bro!!! ;-)


----------



## AChappell

Album Share

A fe more photos from my show.

BNBF Scotland 2012


----------



## justheretosnoop

Link's not working Andy...


----------



## Phenix

Cant get the link to work mate. And you are milking it a bit now andy lol


----------



## bornagainmeathead

Cracking album Andy and a great show too.

Sent from my own little world


----------



## Phenix

bornagainmeathead said:


> Cracking album Andy and a great show too.
> 
> Sent from my own little world


Big man you getting the link up lol


----------



## bornagainmeathead

Aye Meeky,

It works fine on my iPad.

Haven't tried from my laptop

Hang on a minute, just checked again and the link is fooked.

It worked half an hour ago.

Right, it was still open in my browser so I will paste the link I used below and see if that works for you.

https://plus.google.com/photos/113924942176874396414/albums/5753629527150605921/5753632254949440098?authkey=CN269JOM5qC41wE

Sent from my own little world


----------



## Phenix

bornagainmeathead said:


> Aye Meeky,
> 
> It works fine on my iPad.
> 
> Haven't tried from my laptop
> 
> Hang on a minute, just checked again and the link is fooked.
> 
> It worked half an hour ago.
> 
> Sent from my own little world


Right big man you foocking the wee skinny guy about now he he lol pmsl


----------



## justheretosnoop

I've edited his original link, should work now...


----------



## bornagainmeathead

Try the link I've added to my post above Meeky.

I can see it on that

Sent from my own little world


----------



## justheretosnoop

Very impressive Andy, some serious muscle mass for a natty!


----------



## AChappell

Cheers for fixing that Dorsey


----------

